# Re-purposed Extension Ladder



## rock_breaker (Feb 16, 2019)

I inherited a 24" wood extension ladder from my father and it is in excellent condition. Not wanting to part with it and having a similar ladder made of fiber glass a different use had to be found.
I had temporarily stored it in the same place using baler twine to support it and some 1"x12" pine boards; one day the twine failed due to resident mice. 
Some 1/4" eyebolts having a 3/4"eye and a 2 1/2" lag screw shank were purchased and installed in the ceiling joist about 25" from the wall. Some special nuts were turned from some 1" round mystery metal by reducing 3/4" of the rod to 3/4" so it would go through the eye of the lag screw. A cross hole near the end was tapped 3/8" NC then the work was cut off leaving 1/8" x 1" shoulder to keep it from going through the eye bolt. Eight of these nuts were made. Brackets were made from 1/8"x1 1/2x 1 1/2 angle . 1/4" holes were drilled, one in the center of one leg; the other near the edge of  the other leg. The brackets were fastened to the wall with 1/4"x1 1/2" lag screws through the center holes. 

2"x4" boards were cut 27" long the a 3/8" hole drilled through 2" from one end. Each of the boards were held against the bracket the a pilot hole for a 1/4"x 1" lag screw that held the board in place.  

Some 3/8" rods salvaged from damaged irrigating wheels were threaded 3/8" NC for about 1" on one end and approximately 2 1/2" on the other . Some flat washers were also made from 1/8"x1" strap.  The 2"x4" supports were put in place with the outer end supported by the rods  and having the larger flat washers and nut under the boards.

The ladders were then slid into place and some OSB boards placed across the rungs. I now have 24" of shelving and feel good about not letting the ladder get destroyed.

Ray


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Man i sure hope you mean you have 24' (feet) of new shelving cause that would be a he|| of a mess of work for only 24" (inches)


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 17, 2019)

24 feet is correct; tried to edit the text but didn't evidently.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Dec 24, 2021)

24", 24'......instantly reminds of


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 10, 2022)

Awesome idea!  looks like that could work over a garage door.  I am working on that now.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 10, 2022)

Toolmaker51 said:


> 24", 24'......instantly reminds of


Or @ This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a 32 ft aluminium ladder that only gets used every couple years for working on a high portion of the roof. It spends the rest of the time serving the same purpose. Mostly ladder stuff, so when it comes down there's not much junque around.

.


----------

